# For E39 Series Owners only



## Named Plaintiff (Jan 6, 2004)

Please check out this thread I posted to the 3 Series Forum. (The topic of it is applicable to E39 owners also)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72732


----------



## roadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Please stop SPAMMING the board with your FM reception problem issue and helping trial lawyers make more money


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks for posting. One thread is enough.

If you have further comments, please go to the link above.


Thanks.


----------

